# Midlands Saddle and Trout



## JillDuck (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a unit in Midlands Saddle and Trout and no longer want it. Could someone tell me how I can get rid of it?
Many thanks
Jill


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 3, 2016)

You may want to try posting it on the 'Bargain Deals' forum.  Check out the suggested format & info. to post successfully in that forum.

You also may want to post in 'Bid or Buy' or investigate SA brokers who could help you transfer the property.


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 3, 2016)

You might check with the resort and see if they will take it back.  Some resorts will take back if fees are up to date.  I was able to get rid of a SA timeshare this way.  Not sure about Midlands.


----------



## Nicky (Nov 7, 2016)

*Selling South African Timeshare*

Dear Jill
There is a market for SA timeshare - local SA people and clubs are buying at the moment. So if you are selling please contact a local SA resale company and hty will assist you.


----------

